# neue Geldeinsammelmethode  bei "steuer-heute"



## UlliZ (1 März 2006)

*Na, neue Geldeinsammelmethode gefällig?*

Wer bei den bekannten Suchmaschinen nach Steuerthemen sucht, gerät stichwortgesteuert schnell auf die Seite *"steuer-heute".* Und dort, ähnlich wie bei simsen . de oder sms-heute, wird wieder mal eine trickreiche Abomasche "versucht". Diesmal nicht Hausaufgabe oder SMS für die Kids, sondern Steuerrecht für die Erwachsenen :lol: 

Mit anreizenden Themen rund um "Hier finden Sie die verschiedensten Tipps, wie Sie zum einen ganz legal Steuern, und damit bares Geld, sparen können" wird man auf unten abgebildetes Feld gelenkt :evil: 

Und da versteht dann der werte User, der das Kleingedruckte unten liest, was mit "steuer-heute" gemeint ist: man kann sich heute, und zwar bis 24:00 Uhr, tolle Steuertipps kostenlos abholen, und bekommt dann, sozusagen als Dankeschön, die Verlängerung der Gratis-Testzeit zu einem *24-Monatsabo, 7 Euro je Monat, also für schlappe 168 Euro *angedient. Wenn man nicht binnen 14 Tagen die Anmeldung widerruft.

Wer natürlich, reichlich naiv, nur das Datenfeld ausfüllt, um die tollen Artikel auf der steuer-heute-Homepage lesen zu können, nun, der übersieht das Kleingedruckte und bekommt dann, eventuell, aus 64572 Büttelborn eine Rechnung über 168 EUR nach Hause geschickt?
Im Impressum der Homepage findet sich die ISAS Internet Service an Solutions (ohne Rechtsform, eine Zeile drunter stehen 2 natürliche Personen als GbR). Das Ganze erscheint mir reichlich windig.

Und wenn man via Suchmaschine nach steuer-heute geschickt wird, über affiliate-Seiten die sich dazwischenschieben (und die sicher schönes Geld versprochen bekamen für jede Anmeldung bei steuer-heute), dann poppt auch gleich noch die Seite von sms-heute auf, die wiederum täuschend der simsen-de-Seite ähnlich sieht. Damit man gleich weiß, mit welcher Masche man es zu tun hat.

Ob die österreichischen Dubaianer mal wieder "dahinter stecken"? Oder ob sich hier die Jungs in Büttelborn sozusagen kreativ "inspirieren" ließen?

Ich plädiere für eine Umbenennung der Homepage von _"steuer-heute"_ auf _"teuer-morgen". _Wäre ehrlicher  

Man darf gespannt sein, wie sich diese Geschichte weiterentwickelt...


----------



## UlliZ (1 März 2006)

*und nun mal ein Vergleich zu sms-heute*

Hier noch Vergleich zwischen sms-heute und steuer-heute. 

Auffällige Ähnlichkeiten sowohl zwischen diesen Seiten als auch zwischen simsen*de und sms-heute   Woran das wohl liegt :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

hab mal in meinem Archiv der ISAS-Domains  gekramt 

fast alle in  der Vergangenheit auffällig gewordenen Dialer-Domains aus diesem Hause 
sind auf Abo "umgerüstet" worden nach dem Motto "reim dich oder ich fress dich" 
ob Abo Sinn macht oder nicht....

PS: und alle mit der XBOX...


----------



## Wembley (1 März 2006)

UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die österreichischen Dubaianer mal wieder "dahinter stecken"? Oder ob sich hier die Jungs in Büttelborn sozusagen kreativ "inspirieren" ließen?



Eindeutig letzeres. Wie Captain Picard schon schrieb, sind die bekannten Brüder wieder mit vielen ihrer schon zu Dialer- und Handypayzeiten bekannten Projekte im "Eingabenmasken-Business" vertreten. Während sich die Abos bisher auf ein paar Produktproben-, Gewinnspiel- und SMS-Seiten beschränkten, decken die wie anno dazumal viele Themenbereiche ab.

Man beachte auch, wann diese xxxx-heute-Domains registriert wurden. Viele von denen Anfang Jänner 06. Die Werbung, die sie damals für simsen.de machten, dürfte nicht gerade erfolglos gewesen sein. Daher wohl auch die "Inspiration".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Mal rein hypothetisch gefragt:
Was passiert denn, wenn ich mich aus einem Internetcafe bei den lieben Brüder ........ anmelde un  vielleicht ganz aus "Versehen" meinen früheren Namen (habe bei der Hochzeit den Namen gewechselt 8) )verwende? Verklagen die dann das Internetcafe? :argue:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

Gast Willi Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Verklagen die dann das Internetcafe? :argue:


Soweit mir bekannt haben die noch nie jemanden verklagt. Das Geschäft ist neu für sie. 
Bisher   haben andere für sie das Geld eingetrieben.

cp


----------



## Wembley (1 März 2006)

Gast Willi Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Mal rein hypothetisch gefragt:
> Was passiert denn, wenn ich mich aus einem Internetcafe bei den lieben Brüder ........ anmelde un  vielleicht ganz aus "Versehen" meinen früheren Namen (habe bei der Hochzeit den Namen gewechselt 8) )verwende? Verklagen die dann das Internetcafe? :argue:



Ganz allgemein gesprochen ohne speziell auf diesen Anbieter Bezug zu nehmen: Vergiss die Email-Adresse nicht. Wenn die Mail aber auch zurückgeschmissen wird, dann läuft das normalerweise wohl unter "Fake-Anmeldung". Dann landet das üblicherweise im virtuellen Papierkorb.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tja (1 März 2006)

*AGB*

bin gerade auf fabrikverkauf-heute reingefallen. Ist vermutlich dasselbe, klingt genauso, sieht genauso aus.
Schau mal in die AGB. §3, Art 3: Das Abo beginnt nach ablauf des heutigen Tages. Heute ist immer heute. Damit beginnt es immer morgen, folglich nie. Da haben die Gebrüder S. echt nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

Mailadresse ist auch kein Problem: siehe z.B. nervmich.net  
nach 72 Std. ist die Mailadresse virtueller Müll und ich hatte drei Tage lang Spaß :lol: 

@ tja:
Ich vermute mal, die nehmen Dein Anmeldedatum als Referenzwert und dann ist heute = heute  und morgen ist dann heute +1 tag


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Weiter geht's im neuen "Masterthread zum Themenkomplex" HIER!_ - modaction.sep_


----------

